# Keeping fish



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone keep fish?

Need to get a 9 year old some fish in a smallish tank. She doesnt want goldfish, we dont want complex heating systems, feeding regimes etc.

Any ideas? Thinking non tropical, cold water, not too hard to look after and colourful without being gold?

Ta.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

All sorts of things available, ranging from cheap little neons up to expensive puffer / angel / marine tropical fish.

Was in a LOVELY water centre in Hatfield the other day (didn't know it was there) which had a superb range all kept very clean and tidy.

If you have a large aquatic place nearby, best take a look...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Probably best to stay with cold water fish if you dont want to have heaters etc.

A tropical aquarium takes time to set up, about 4 weeks to get the bacteria systems running properly. Once set up a tropical aquarium is relatively easy to maintain.

Marine (salt water) aquariums require a lot of effort to maintain so unless you are an enthusiast best avoided as it is not for beginners.

Fish - dont believe what the books say about community fish. I have killed around 100 fish due to bad mixing of fish. As a general rule use community fish from one location only (don't mix fish from the Indian continent with African continent or Amazonian fish etc). In most LFS (local fish suppliers) you will see Neon Tetras. These are only hardy in slightly acidic water, so do not fair well in my chalky water. Having said that my tank contains mainly tetras and hatchets (Amazonian) with corys on the bottom of the tank.

Finally the larger the tank the easier it is to control. The fish swim in their own effluent, so a larger tank dilutes this more and requires less frequent water changes.

HTH


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a coldwater Biorb, i wouldn't recommend it as the filter isn't very good and its difficult to keep clean. I was surprised just how much time and money it costs to look after a fish tank. The water test kits are quite expensive not to mention the disease treatments that i've had to buy and the fish died anyway! :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I had one of those Biorbs too, nightmare to keep clean without scratching the plastic. Ended up throwing it out and putting the goldfish ( who must be 5 years old) in a small normal goldfish bowl. He doesnt mind being ignored and forgotten about, he just gets very excited when anyone goes near his bowl and remembers to feed him. I've had fancy goldfish, Lionheads and Bubble eyes, but either they've died after a few months or I've had to kill them. This one just goes on and on and on.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Reef One who makes the BiOrb is owned by one of the guys I was at school with. I thought they were super dooper, all singing all dancing, self cleaning tanks. Obviously not :?

As for the 9 year old, get some clown fish (nemo).


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> As for the 9 year old, get some clown fish (nemo).


defo do NOT do that their habitats have been overfished since that film plus they are marine tropicals so much harder to keep properly.

As said above, larger recepticle the better, cold water more hardy than tropicals, the less fancy they are the better also.

Its gonna be a goldfish or sarasa comet or similar.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I know you said you don't want tropicals butI have had tropicals for about 5 years and they take very little looking after 20% water change every 2-3 weeks.

Most stuff has been covered, but if you buy a biolife aquarium such as this
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp? ... pf_id=5004 or a fluval system all the heater filter etc are in one system so all you need to do is turn it on.

The larger the tank the easier it is to keep a balance, the main thing to remember is you are setting up a habitat so everything you put in the tank will effect how it reacts for example adding wood to your tank can effect what fish survive, but you soon learn what fish survive and what don't. A good fish shop should advise.

Marines are high maintenance and expensive if you get something wrong!


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> I know you said you don't want tropicals butI have had tropicals for about 5 years and they take very little looking after 20% water change every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Most stuff has been covered, but if you buy a biolife aquarium such as this
> http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp? ... pf_id=5004 or a fluval system all the heater filter etc are in one system so all you need to do is turn it on.
> ...


They are tank bred ! But agree they are more difficult to keep.

Even a goldfsih tank should be left for a month for the bacteria to grow and enable the system to deal and process ammonia.

Trops are no more difficult that cold water, so long as you maintain the correct temeperature.

I would think koolie loaches are probably some of the funkiest and prettiest fish around that are non tropical.

I would avoid the big chain pet shops as the folk know nothing.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

jampott said:


> Was in a LOVELY water centre in Hatfield the other day (didn't know it was there) ...


surely being in it was a clue ?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

jampott said:


> All sorts of things available, ranging from cheap little neons up to expensive puffer / angel / marine tropical fish.
> 
> Was in a LOVELY water centre in Hatfield the other day (didn't know it was there) which had a superb range all kept very clean and tidy.
> 
> If you have a large aquatic place nearby, best take a look...


The garden centre used to sell fish when I lived there but that was 1973 ans I was 6 so things may have changed :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I've got a tank about 24" x 15" x 12", a stand, a lid, and some odds
and ends. Free to a good home AND I'm probably coming to
Bristol or Frenchay next Thursday. PM me if you are interested.
BUG*R that means I couldn't come in the TT :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I had one of those Biorbs too, nightmare to keep clean without scratching the plastic. Ended up throwing it out and putting the goldfish ( who must be 5 years old) in a small normal goldfish bowl. He doesnt mind being ignored and forgotten about, he just gets very excited when anyone goes near his bowl and remembers to feed him. I've had fancy goldfish, Lionheads and Bubble eyes, but either they've died after a few months or I've had to kill them. This one just goes on and on and on.


Why did you have to kill them??


----------



## kae (Apr 8, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing v............


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kae said:


> I was wondering the same thing v............


Haven't you met her? :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kae said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering the same thing v............
> ...


She is a fish murderer?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I even researched on the internet how to do it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> I even researched on the internet how to do it.


 [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I had to kill a hamster once too.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm worried. A progression:

Fish
Hamsters
Terminally ill geriatrics
Me


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I had to give one of my tropical fish a glass of Ouzo last night.

At least they die happy.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I accidently karate chopped a mouse to death a coupe of years ago. I got my money back for that one though because he was obviously faulty.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I had to give one of my tropical fish a glass of Ouzo last night.
> 
> At least they die happy.


Greek death!! :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I had to give one of my tropical fish a glass of Ouzo last night.
> 
> At least they die happy.


That must have been a terrible death for the poor thing. The humane way is to put them in a bowl of water and then put them in the freezer. Apparently they system just goes slowly into suspension and then they wake up dead. You end up with a novelty ice cube in the bargain.

Or you can anaesthetise them with Alkaâ€"Seltzer


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I had to give one of my tropical fish a glass of Ouzo last night.
> ...


Are you a dominatrix? :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I had to give one of my tropical fish a glass of Ouzo last night.
> ...


Books I read say the humain way is to bathe them in Vodka.

However I like vodka and hate Ouzo, but figgured it is the alcohol which kills them. They never survive more than about 5 seconds. I dont like doing it but it is a matter of being cruel to be kind :?


----------

